# Fisheye effect



## Holly Marie (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey there...I was wondering is there a way to get the fisheye effect to work in a program like psp? I've tried using the fisheye effect in the latest version of psp which is paint shop pro XI and it turns it into a circle. Like this,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I want the image to look like this,





Is there anyone here that can tell me if I can do this with a program or do I need a lens?

(images found on google)


----------



## killcrazy (Sep 9, 2007)

i got a x0.42 convertor off ebay for £40 ($80US), which screws onto the front of my 18mm lens, and makes a fisheye effect that is quite good. 

Obviously its not as good as a fisheye lens that costs £400 ($800US) but hey, its a tenth of the price. I got mine just to play about with, but i use it quite regularly now at gigs cos the bands love it. 

and if you dont like it... stick it back on ebay and get your money back


----------



## eravedesigns (Sep 10, 2007)

ya those screw on things work well my friend had one


----------



## shorty6049 (Sep 10, 2007)

i have one too and i'll say it works, but its not GREAT.... you wont get super sharp images or anything with it, but they'll be decent and you wont spend a huge amount of money on something you'll barely ever use. i'm not aware of any software that emulates fisheye though... the problem i see with that is that you need to have a wide shot to begin with, so you'd need a wide lens at least or it'll look wierd... if you have a very wide lens (probably less than 18mm)  you may be able to get something similar in photoshop or something using filters...


----------

